# Resucitated a GOLDFISH!!!! today



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Please dont think ime stupid, lots of people laughed at me today or just stared in disbelief, walked into school this morning one of my collegues was in a real flap one of the class goldfish had died and the other was floating on its side on the top of the water, barely alive, so I got a very thin straw lifted out the fish managed to get the straw into its mouth and gave 3 short gentle blows counted to 5 then repeated it. When i put it back into a bowl of clean water it began to swim! i couldnt believe it, put the bowl somewhere quiet, checked on it diring the day and when i left it was swimming about happily.

Dont know what made me think about doing this as i am no expert in goldfish other than owning one as a child, one that i think i won at a fair.

I think its amazing i cant get over it. My good deed for the day!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

A miracle, well done to you!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Big Thumbs up to you for being able to act on the spot. 
Not suprised you are pleased!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! Well done you :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

He 's fine today as well.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well done, its a great thing you done, glad hes still doing well


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am SSSOOO glad you used a straw:lol:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hay well done....


Green blob for you....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww well done!! that's a real nice story!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow thats Brilliant! what a lucky goldfish, well done!:thumbup:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Please dont think ime stupid, lots of people laughed at me today or just stared in disbelief, walked into school this morning one of my collegues was in a real flap one of the class goldfish had died and the other was floating on its side on the top of the water, barely alive, so I got a very thin straw lifted out the fish managed to get the straw into its mouth and gave 3 short gentle blows counted to 5 then repeated it. When i put it back into a bowl of clean water it began to swim! i couldnt believe it, put the bowl somewhere quiet, checked on it diring the day and when i left it was swimming about happily.
> 
> Dont know what made me think about doing this as i am no expert in goldfish other than owning one as a child, one that i think i won at a fair.
> 
> I think its amazing i cant get over it. My good deed for the day!!!:thumbsup:


You have a HEART of GOLD -have some rep for saving that wee goldfish's life.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

oh well done.

I would suggest to the school to get some more PLANTS in the tank as it could be a lack of oxygen in the water. 

xxx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

well done  same here bobly 2 you 2


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont know if any of you fish experts can help, but when we saw the dead fish then this one at deaths door we took it out put it in some fresh water, incase it was something in the tank, today when we looked at the plants we had took out they were black (we hadnt put them back in) so wondering if a child has put something into the tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont know if any of you fish experts can help, but when we saw the dead fish then this one at deaths door we took it out put it in some fresh water, incase it was something in the tank, today when we looked at the plants we had took out they were black (we hadnt put them back in) so wondering if a child has put something into the tank.


Oh heck! Sounds like something contaminated (sp?) the water then. Is there a filter and an oxygen air stone in the tank?

I gave you rep for saving the Fish but not sure if I commented so again - WELL DONE for saving it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

No it has stones in the bottom and plants.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Well done you for saving the goldfish! 

I wouldnt jump to conclusions that the water was contaminated by someone putting something in there. With no filter in the tank the water quality would have been poor anyways  which is probably what killed the other fish, and why the fish you saved improved once you put it in a bowl of clean water. You desperately need to get a filter - goldfish are very messy fish that produce alot of waste, and without a filter it doesnt take long for the water to turn toxic 

Can I ask how old the goldfish is, how big it is, and how big the tank is?
You did a great thing in saving the goldfish, I just want to try and help you make sure nothing like that happens again!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its an average size fish, we have dad it for about 3weeks, but how long the pet shop had it, i dont know.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

If you've only had it for 3 weeks then its still very much a baby. If its a comet, shubunkin or common goldfish it has the potential to grow to a foot in length. If its one of the fancy varieties (like a fantail) then it could grow to maybe 6-8". Either way, your goldie needs a lot of room to be happy and healthy. 
I have 4 goldfish in a 200 litre (4 foot) tank, and though they're all still young I'm already thinking that my shubunkin will need to go to a pond soon, coz he's soo active (and he's grown loads in the past 6 months)! 

How big is the tank? And again, I cannot stress enough how much you need to have a filter. Please don't think I'm nagging!  I just don't want you to lose this goldie after you've done so well to save him!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Thankyou no dont think you are nagging i asked for advice and i will take it on board, i wont know how its done till i go back after the easter hols. One of the staff is having it over the hols, children usually take them home but i didnt want them to have this one, i couldnt have it as ime going away for a few days. (never thought i would bond with a goldfish)


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> (never thought i would bond with a goldfish)


Hehe! They do grow on you, don't they? 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that he continues to do well over the hols


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ile be back on to let you know how he is,ooops its a he now. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Back to work today and the goldfish is very much alive and well, has a new tank, with an oxygen pump and is loving his new lease of life. Cant believe from laying on the top of the water on his side with his friend dead floating on the top that he has survived. So all you fishy people keep a small straw by the side of your tanks at all times


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

That's good to hear! Glad the little warrior is doing well


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

thank you, you bought a smile to my face, glad the little fishy is doing well, you've restored my faith in man kind x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> thank you, you bought a smile to my face, glad the little fishy is doing well, you've restored my faith in man kind x


Thank you for that remark, theres been so many people that have looked at me as if ime mad said well its only a fish, but it isnt only a fish its a living thing thet deserves to live like anything else with a heartbeat. Bless him he's very special now.:biggrin:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, well done on saving the fish.
I'm glad you used a straw, my auntie ressusitated a goldfish once... she didn't use a straw. Lol.
You're not mad, I have a tropical fish and I fuss about them all the time. I have baby ones too and I'm constantly checking they are ok.


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

Amazing story... :001_tt1:
I don't think even fish "experts" would have thought of that! hehe
glad to know your goldie is doing well!

too bad the goldfish won't remember what you did... (5second memory) kidding..lol

-penelopedarcy
Fish die belly upward, and rise to the surface. Its their way of falling.
Fish Tank Pet


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

penelopedarcy said:


> Amazing story... :001_tt1:
> I don't think even fish "experts" would have thought of that! hehe
> glad to know your goldie is doing well!
> 
> ...


Thats how both of them were laying, the other one was already dead(shame) ime still getting some ribbing about it (all in good humour) they think its great actually. Yesterday some one at work is scared of spiders saw one and stamped on it, so i reacted saying oh no why you should have asked someone to pick it up and throw it outside, only to hear about 3 of them from the other side of the room running round shouting FETCH A STRAW! FETCH A STRAW! . . . . . . . . Cheeky b. . . ers. The fish is still alive by the way


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

hehe cheeky cheeky...glad to hear it's still alive!
does it have a name?

-penelopedarcy
fish tank pet


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

penelopedarcy said:


> hehe cheeky cheeky...glad to hear it's still alive!
> does it have a name?
> 
> -penelopedarcy
> fish tank pet and kefir grains


Its the class goldfish, so he was already named Troi from highschool musical


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

OH NO!!! then that means the one that died was... Gabriella?  LOL


----------



## miaxxx (May 14, 2009)

WOW amazing thats r. r. r. clever well done!!!!


----------

